# Borla exhaust



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine sounds nice-definitely louder than stock. Should help a little with performance and economy. I bought mine used and saved almost half on it.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Where did u get it used?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Got it used from a member on this forum back in September 2011. Got lucky, the member was returning his car back to stock to sell it. Borla system was in excellent condition.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

**** man. How does it sound at highway speeds? Loud? And do you notice big changes?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Highway is fine, a little louder than stock. Idle and low speed louder than stock, nice tone to it. Cruising nice, no drone. Yes - I was concernd about highway too - but seems fine. Car sounds sporty - not econo. Big changes - I would say no. Maybe a little better throttle response. Best bang for your buck is a tune. I had the tune installed before the Borla so it is tough to say what the Borla would do for stock tune. There should be some sound files posted of the Borla - do a search.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Ya im buying it but I don't wanna void warranty with a tune


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Besides performance - the system is less wieght - no resonator and I like the way the chrome tip looks. I don't like cars with boring looking exhausts.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

You took out your muffler right?


----------

